# Internet Explorer problem



## 4freebird (Aug 5, 2002)

Recently, my IE6.0 sometimes has a dialog box appear stating
"Microsoft Internet Explorer has encountered a problem and needs to close." A report is prepared and sent to MS and after closing IE and sending, it restarts IE. 

This was initially a nuisance, but has become a royal pain since I may need to log back onto the pages I was viewing.

I checked the technical details, but could only tell that the problem involves iexplorer.exe v.6.0. 

Any suggestions on how I may eliminate these missives to Bill Gates?


----------



## NotRiteÂ² (Nov 7, 2002)

You can try an IE "repair" in the add/remove programs in the control panel. Select IExx and Internet tools....click the remove button. You will then get an option to replace or repair IE. Choose the repair option. 

You may want to ck the windows update site for any patches or plugins available for IE 6.0. I don't have it, so I am not sure on that.

Another thing....what os are you running. I don't think IE 6.0 and ME or 98 really get along that well.....might want to consider a move back to 5.5


Good Luck


----------



## 4freebird (Aug 5, 2002)

Thanks NotRite2,

I'll try the add/remove programs solution later.

Just wanted to let you know that I'm running Windows98SE, 128 RAM, and IE6.0.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Hi.

Next time you get such an error, would you mind checking its details once again, and tell us the "AppName" as well as the "ModName" you see there, please?

Also do this:

Go to http://www.spywareinfo.com/downloads.php#det , and download 'Hijack This!'. 
Unzip, doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

When the scan is finished, the "Scan" button will change into a "Save Log" button.
Press that, save the log somewhere, and please show us its contents.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi 4freebird

I have win98 and I've had ie6 since it came out - no problems running the 2 together

steam


----------



## 4freebird (Aug 5, 2002)

Hi Gentlemen,

1) Have now run the "repair" on IE6.0,

2) As suggested by TonyKlein I have scanned with HijackThis and the results are:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.91.0
Scan saved at 2:24:03 PM, on 1/13/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://www.topsearcher.com/ie/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.goldsalary.com/start.php3?id=414752
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0096CC0A-623C-4829-AD9C-19AF0DC9D8FE} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\DAP\DAPIEBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm.dll
O2 - BHO: Hotbar - {B195B3B3-8A05-11D3-97A4-0004ACA6948E} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\HOTBAR\BIN\4.1.8.0\HBHOSTIE.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton eMail Protect] C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\POPROXY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Auto-Protect] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mirabilis ICQ] C:\Program Files\ICQ\NDetect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoboForm] C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormWatcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IncrediMail.exe /c
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PopUpKiller] C:\PROGRAM FILES\POPUP KILLER\POPUPKILLER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hotbar] C:\PROGRAM FILES\HOTBAR\BIN\4.1.8.0\HBINST.EXE /Upgrade
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BullsEye Browser Button] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\BULLSEYE\PROGRAM\BEQWKBTN.EXE" /d10
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office Shortcut Bar.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\MSOFFICE.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: ZoneAlarm.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &2 Customize Menu - res://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm.dll/ComCustomIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &7 Fill Forms - res://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm.dll/ComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &8 Save Forms - res://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm.dll/ComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Blink (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Run DAP (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ICQ (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: RF toolbar (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &9 Robo Toolbar (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &7 Fill Forms (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Save Forms (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &8 Save Forms (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Identities (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &3 Edit Identities (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Passcards (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &4 Edit Passcards (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Fill Id (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &5 Fill from Identity (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Fill Pass (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &6 Fill from Passcard (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Go Fill (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Go && Fill from Passcard (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Login (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Login (Go, Fill, Submit) (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Options (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Options (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .mts: C:\Program Files\MetaCreations\MetaStream\npmetastream.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mid: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://free.aol.com
O16 - DPF: {08464310-9825-11D2-BFA5-00A0C9AAFC5D} (iecru Class) - http://intelweboutfitter.com/scripts-cie/icvu/icvu.cab
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (IPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {99F151B2-300F-11D3-8FEA-00104B93B7CA} (QuickBlink) - http://www.blink.com/code/blinknav1.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5131C24-E56D-11CF-B78A-444553540000} (Ikonic Menu Control) - http://activex.microsoft.com/activex/controls/iptdweb/ikcntrls.cab
O16 - DPF: {BC8C7366-064C-11D5-9987-00D0B7C6DB78} (WinDoughDocker Control) - http://www.windough.com/console/WindoughDocker.ocx
O16 - DPF: {54C2D093-133F-49D2-990F-1C1201AFF0C2} (nsBrowserConfig Class 2) - https://www.marketscore.com/globalconfig/nsconfig.cab
O16 - DPF: {C5B784BB-9AE1-11D4-B144-0E0000000000} (FDPCCOM Control) - http://www.vtrails.com/radiowave/vtpass.cab
O16 - DPF: {69FD62B1-0216-4C31-8D55-840ED86B7C8F} (HbInstObj Class) - http://installs.hotbar.com/installs/hotbar/programs/hotbar.cab
O16 - DPF: {9903F4ED-B673-456A-A15F-ED90C7DE9EF5} (Sol Control) - http://mirror.worldwinner.com/games/v40/sol/sol.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCD60B26-5856-4667-B256-4F8E1AADB25E} (FndrCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/investor/v10/investor.cab
O16 - DPF: {34805D32-AD89-469E-8503-A5666AEE4333} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/22e0848e9434d7c00c00/netzip/RdxIE.cab
O16 - DPF: {73973630-3F6B-4112-972E-F9CB01365C1F} (PalInstl Class) - http://www.paltalk.com/paltalk2/Download/InstlWiz.CAB
O16 - DPF: {7C21AFD6-758E-4011-8204-6405AB90D5C7} (nsBrowserConfig Class 2) - https://www.marketscore.com/globalconfig/nsconfig.cab
O16 - DPF: {4C226336-4032-489F-9674-67E74225979B} (OTXMovie Class) - http://otx.ifilm.com/OTXMedia/OTXMedia.dll
O16 - DPF: {CD17FAAA-17B4-4736-AAEF-436EDC304C8C} (ContentAuditX Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/5805...ch.com/audit/includes/ContentAuditControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2002082001/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37588.7312037037

Glad to hear that someone has not had any problem running Win98 & IE6.0


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

You do have some stuff that badly needs to be removed.

Run Hijack This, and check ALL of the following items. Next, shut down ALL Internet Explorer windows, and have Hijack This remove all checked:

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://www.topsearcher.com/ie/ 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.goldsalary.com/start.php3?id=414752 
O2 - BHO: Hotbar - {B195B3B3-8A05-11D3-97A4-0004ACA6948E} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\HOTBAR\BIN\4.1.8.0\HBHOSTIE.DLL 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hotbar] C:\PROGRAM FILES\HOTBAR\BIN\4.1.8.0\HBINST.EXE /Upgrade 
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BullsEye Browser Button] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\BULLSEYE\PROGRAM\BEQWKBTN.EXE" /d10

O16 - DPF: {99F151B2-300F-11D3-8FEA-00104B93B7CA} (QuickBlink) - http://www.blink.com/code/blinknav1.cab 
O16 - DPF: {BC8C7366-064C-11D5-9987-00D0B7C6DB78} (WinDoughDocker Control) - http://www.windough.com/console/WindoughDocker.ocx 
O16 - DPF: {54C2D093-133F-49D2-990F-1C1201AFF0C2} (nsBrowserConfig Class 2) - https://www.marketscore.com/globalconfig/nsconfig.cab 
O16 - DPF: {69FD62B1-0216-4C31-8D55-840ED86B7C8F} (HbInstObj Class) - http://installs.hotbar.com/installs...rams/hotbar.cab 
O16 - DPF: {9903F4ED-B673-456A-A15F-ED90C7DE9EF5} (Sol Control) - http://mirror.worldwinner.com/games/v40/sol/sol.cab 
O16 - DPF: {34805D32-AD89-469E-8503-A5666AEE4333} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/22e0848e9434d7...etzip/RdxIE.cab 
O16 - DPF: {7C21AFD6-758E-4011-8204-6405AB90D5C7} (nsBrowserConfig Class 2) - https://www.marketscore.com/globalconfig/nsconfig.cab 
O16 - DPF: {4C226336-4032-489F-9674-67E74225979B} (OTXMovie Class) - http://otx.ifilm.com/OTXMedia/OTXMedia.dll 
O16 - DPF: {CD17FAAA-17B4-4736-AAEF-436EDC304C8C} (ContentAuditX Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/5805...uditControl.cab 
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatt...nload/appdl.cab

Next, download Spybot - Search & Destroy
After installing, press *Online*, and search for, put a check mark at, and install *all updates*.

Next, go to the Settings tab > File Sets, and uncheck 'System Internals' and 'Tracks' .
These aren't needed for our present purpose, and you can always experiment with them later on.

Finally, _after closing down Internet Explorer_, hit 'Check for Problems', and have SpyBot remove all it finds.

Good luck,


----------



## 4freebird (Aug 5, 2002)

Hi TonyKlein,

I forgot to mention to you that the last time an error report was sent, the AppName was iexplore.exe. I didn't copy down the ModName. Will post it when this reoccurs.


----------



## 4freebird (Aug 5, 2002)

Hi TonyKlein,

I removed suggested files with HijackThis and ran Spybot - S&D.

I am astonished at the number of additional ad files that Spybot was able to discover that Ad-Aware did not disclose.

I noticed that my ScanDisk ran better and have additional resources now freed up.

Thanks TonyKlein. I don't think I'll have any more of those irritating reports to Bill Gates.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

You're welcome!

I hope the errors will stay away.


----------



## NetEngineer (Jan 6, 2003)

Open command prompt and type : 

regsvr32 Shdocvw.dll 
regsvr32 Shell32.dll 
regsvr32 Oleaut32.dll 
regsvr32 Actxprxy.dll 
regsvr32 Mshtml.dll 
regsvr32 Urlmon.dll


----------



## 4freebird (Aug 5, 2002)

Looks like Bill Gates got lonely because the error reports have resumed. (2 only so far)

From the details of this error report I got the following:
AppName - iexplore.exe
AppVer - 6.0
ModName - comctl32.dll
ModVer - 5.81.4916.400
Offset - 0001a8re

Also my webpages now open with the speed of molasses.


Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## 4freebird (Aug 5, 2002)

Another error report was sent to MS just now, but it was caused by a different ModName.

From the details the error report was caused by
AppName - iexplore.exe
ModName - rpcrt.dll

On the previous occassion, I ran Sysbot about 1 hour before the error report, so I don't think that many spyware could have been added to my computer during that time.

Does anyone have any idea how this may be eliminated?


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Looks like there was another thread on this. If I missed this forget the following:

If you want to stop MS Error Reporting do this:

In Registry Editor (Regedit.exe), create a DWORD value called IEWatsonEnabled and set it to 0 in the following registry key: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main

If you have a real problem this want fix it but will stop these annoying error reports. I was getting a lot of those so I disabled this function and haven't had them anymore and very little problems that caused my pc to not function properly. I think that function is overly sensitive.

You might want to read this:

http://www.ciac.org/ciac/bulletins/m-005.shtml


----------



## 4freebird (Aug 5, 2002)

Thank you Deke. The article is right on my problem.


----------



## nmiller07 (Jul 26, 2004)

I have run adaware before and after doing so I wasn't able to run some of the programs that I used, i.e., Morpheus. I've been having this error a lot lately though where ie has an error and the window completely closes - very annoying. How do I go about getting rid of whatever it is that's causing the error without getting rid of the files I may need? Also, how do I find what programs are starting up when I turn on my computer? Isn't there something I type into the Run box to bring up a screen with all of those programs? Thank you for your time.


----------



## joeinfo (Aug 11, 2004)

i wish that i had read your advice a month ago. my IE 6 (running win 98) was crashing as soon as i started it and i went the HijackThis route, which didn't help and then took my machine to a shop and paid a couple hundred dollars. they finally reinstalled the OS -- which seemed to work for a few weeks. today, the same thing started happening again. i saw NotRite2's post and tried the simple control panel > add and remove programs > repair IE. it worked perfectly!! thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------

